
Apple Invents an Augmented Reality Windshield - KindDragon
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2018/08/apple-invents-an-augmented-reality-windshield-that-will-even-support-facetime-calls-between-different-vehicles.html
======
drpixie
Heads up display showing info from external sensors ... can you spell patent
troll children?

------
Jyaif
That's such a backwards-looking patent in the era of SDC.

People should be filing patents about how to make people more comfortable in
what is essentially a moving room, not trying to optimize the driving
experience.

~~~
oliveshell
People are going to still be driving themselves for a long, long time before
“the era of SDC” fully arrives.

Also, I can think of _tons_ of applications of an AR windshield in a self-
driving car.

------
pluto9
Sounds like a typical patent these days--a vague interface design full of
obvious "innovations" and no technical details whatsoever. A lot of "what" and
no "how". These are useful for exactly one thing: suing other companies for
having the audacity to actually create a working implementation.

~~~
jjeaff
Wouldn't every single futuristic sci fi movie with a car in it qualify as
preexisting art?

------
tempodox
Once we have autonomous vehicles, we can spare the attention to admire the
windshield instead of looking at traffic and road signs. We should throw in
some good movies, too.

------
Salamence
> [...] will even Support FaceTime Calls between Different Vehicles

At first that sounded like a bad idea, but there's an important distinction:

> autonomous vehicle

